
Show HN: Milestonize – Showcase the milestones of your projects - tomrozendaal
https://milestonize.com/
======
tomrozendaal
Milestonize let’s you create timelines to showcase the milestones of your
projects. You can create a clear overview of milestones to share with your
users or followers. Embed your milestones timeline onto any website, blog, or
social networking service that supports HTML iframe embed code.

Let me know what you think!

